# Help with MacBook Pro settings



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I was fiddling today, don't even remember what I changed but now I can't get to Safari on my desktop.  It opens, but is behind my desktop and when I click on the title bar it doesn't do anything.  I think I did something to the desktop but no other application open behind the desktop, not even Firefox.  The thing is, before I changed my desktop, I got a new toolbar, which is why I started looking around in the first place because one item on it is Atomic Browser which is an ipad app that I do not have on my laptop.  Can anyone help me get Safari back on top of the desktoP?  I am desperate to fix this because I am obsessed about it and I need to go get ready to fly to Atlanta.
Thanks for your help.
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like perhaps you have spaces enabled. Look at the icon in the menu bar that looks like a grey windowpane. Click on it, and if you have enabled spaces, disable it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok I disabled spaces and at first I didn't think it worked, but now it looks like it is.  Will let you know if it happens again though because earlier I thought I had fixed it and then it happened again.  I am dead in the water without safari.  I can use firefox but I don't really like it and I don't think it has all my bookmarks.

Thanks for the quick response Verena.
Paula


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Verena, Spaces wasn't the problem apparently.  It is still doing it.  And when I get it to open, it just opens 1/4 of the page.  I have to click the expand button to get a full window.  Somehow I had some toolbar called elf on my menu bar and I deleted that (found a menue box for it and there was a delete button).  I do not remember downloading it.  And once when I got the home page open (Apple), it had a line right across the page under the menu bar and I had none of my bookmarks across the top.

I have pressed so many buttons now, I will probably never have this computer work the same way.

Do you have any other ideas?  You have fixed every problem I ever had, so I'm still hopeful you can fix this too.
Thanks
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, let me ask the most basic question.... Have you rebooted?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I restarted it.  I will turn it off and on.  At the moment it seems to be working except for clickable links in Mac Mail. I believe they are opening behind the desktop.  BRB


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, jees, maybe the cold reboot did it.  I also had updates waiting to be installed.  Thanks for your help Verena.
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's always the simplest thing, isn't it?


----------

